# Information needed



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I was wondering who is also involved with dog rescue that involves using the commercials transports. ie. Rescue Road Trips(Greg), Kyle Peterson etc. if you use any of these or any transport could you drop me a PM. 
There are NO issues, problems etc with these companies. I actually think they do a wonderful job and are saints on wheels, but I have a few technical questions to ask

Thanks
Nancy:wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Great Dog Rescue used Peterson's at one time. I believe they were one of the rescues that were there the day I went to the pick-up in CT with Christi. I took photos and I was contacted by someone hoping I had take a photo of a specific dog. I'd have to look through my old email messages to confirm. You could send them an email and ask.


----------

